# anyone have a source of Corian "scraps"



## fyrcaptn (Aug 11, 2008)

Hello all-
I've read and learned much on here. Many thanks to all of you. Especially the ones that 'tell on' themselves - I always go through OOPSES much easier now knowing I'm not the first or the only...        I wish I could say they are more scarce      but I AM catching many before they get bad. More 'near misses' I guess thanks to many of you!
And by the way - thanks for all the tips/leads/suggestions about the HF punches. They have indeed more than paid for themselves.

I'm looking to get a few scrap(?) pieces of Corian or similar material. I understand it is a cultured material used in countertops. Not knowing any countertop makers, where would I get my hands on some pieces to try making some bushings/ accessories/etc; and what is a reasonable amount to expect to pay for them? 
Wood although useable, has its drawbacks in such applications - as I've found out ( and continue to read!). 
Is Corian 'best' or what would you suggest I try instead?


----------



## hewunch (Aug 11, 2008)

You can get it off of ebay. But I would look in your phone book and see if anyone installs solid surface counter tops in your area and ask them. They may also have samples of stuff they no longer use. I got some stuff from a local guy, he was very nice.

You can also contact Formica, Corian and other manu. headquarters and get them to send you samples. Usually 3x3 or 4x4

HTH


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 11, 2008)

I have gotten lots very cheap off e-bay


----------



## Skye (Aug 11, 2008)

Only real problem with Corian and making bushings from it is that most of the time it comes in 1/2" so you're probably going to have to glue 4 together to make a proper bushing. Its also only slightly stronger than acrylic, so you're probably going to burn through those bushings unless you're REAL gentle with them.

If you're looking for it for the purpose of bushings, I'd either go with real bushings or make the new corian bushings way undersized and use a micrometer to turn to size.

Just throwin out ideas...


----------



## beck3906 (Aug 11, 2008)

Check local cabinet shops that build countertops from solid surface material.  They often have sink cut-outs you can ask for.  Many cabinet shops save the cut-outs to use in making cutting boards and may not part with them.  Also check their dumpsters for small scraps they can't use.  They're usually large enough to get a few pen blanks from.  Don't worry if the scraps are scratched or have glue on them.  You'll turn that off anyway.

Rick


----------



## Gulfcoast (Aug 11, 2008)

Corian's main ingredient is acrylic with colorant and/or components added to arrive at the specific color/pattern.

Corian Samples can be obtained at    http://www.coriansamples.com/
          2x2 for $1.00 each
          4x4 for $4.00 each
---these are produced by DuPont for the counter top makers to show to customers for color selection.

---other materials that can be used for bushings etc., are--- Acetal (Delrin), which machines similar to Corian, but resists adhesion by CA (which is good when used for pen bushings). UHMW Polyethylene which is even more difficult for CA to adhere to. 
These can be obtained at McMaster Carr at---
         htpp://www.mcmaster.com/

Joe


----------



## Jim Smith (Aug 11, 2008)

Virtually all of your "Big Box" stores that sell Corian or similar products use local shops to do the installations.  I would drop buy the local big box store and ask for the number of the installer they use.  Give him/her a call and tell them what you're interested in.  I'll bet if you thrown in a free pen made from the material, you'll have access to more than you know what to do with.

Jim Smith


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 11, 2008)

frycaptn, email sent, I have a nearly unlimited supply of the stuff.


----------



## fyrcaptn (Aug 13, 2008)

*Thanks*

I appreciate all the replies and great information! 
thank you-
AWH


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 13, 2008)

I agree, I wouldn't use corian for a turning bushing, but if you use bushing for finishing, then corian is an excellent choice.  If you shine that corian right up to the 15000 mm and some plastic polish, your finish won't stick to it...Ca will not stick, although it will coat it, but a flick with a fingernail and it'll all come right off.


----------



## bananajeep (Aug 13, 2008)

I use corian to make inserts for the larger tubes when triming the ends with the pen mill.  I have quite a collection now for the larger pens.  I have had to glue pieces to gether with CA to get large enough blanks.  Works great.  I got a large supply for a guy I met a few years back.  He was helping me get started in pen turning. Got lots of blanks and a really wide selection of 4x4 color samples.


----------

